# The doe is not coming in heat...



## Hasankhurshid29 (May 21, 2020)

Hi

I have 2 gulabi does. I bought them last year when they were only 3 to 4 months old. Now one of them gets stronger and she was going in heat for last 2 months so I bred her. Whereas the other goat is not strong whereas both are given same feed. And she is also not going in heat. Her teats are also smaller than the other one. My main concern is why she is not going into heat?


----------



## Hasankhurshid29 (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She sounds like she might be incomplete, but possibly might be a hermie (both a big and a girl). When I had a doe that would never cycle it was suggested to me to put a speculum in and see if I could get in 3” or more. She had a very small vagina so I just put some lube on my finger and tried and couldn’t get more then a inch. 
A hermie usually they act and kinda look like a buck. Does she have this going on? I know here in the USA we can send a blood sample in to test for this, it might be worth looking and seeing if you have this where you are


----------



## Hasankhurshid29 (May 21, 2020)

Jessica84 said:


> A hermie usually they act and kinda look like a buck. Does she have this going on?


She don't act as a buck but more as a peaceful girl.


----------



## Hasankhurshid29 (May 21, 2020)

Jessica84 said:


> She sounds like she might be incomplete, but possibly might be a hermie (both a big and a girl). When I had a doe that would never cycle it was suggested to me to put a speculum in and see if I could get in 3" or more. She had a very small vagina so I just put some lube on my finger and tried and couldn't get more then a inch.
> A hermie usually they act and kinda look like a buck. Does she have this going on? I know here in the USA we can send a blood sample in to test for this, it might be worth looking and seeing if you have this where you are


For hermie, she should have some male parts???


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes but not always where you can see them. I would start with checking to see if she is complete. She sounds just like the doe I had. She was just a calm sweet girl


----------



## Hasankhurshid29 (May 21, 2020)

Jessica84 said:


> Yes but not always where you can see them. I would start with checking to see if she is complete. She sounds just like the doe I had. She was just a calm sweet girl




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Goats are individuals. They mature at different rates. If she is deficient in minerals or has a heavy worm load, that can affect them too.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Can you put her with a male? Sometimes they just need more time to mature but putting her with a male might help? 
I don't know if you can get this but you might be able to find some of the herbs in it? 
https://www.firmeadowllc.com/store/p430/Herb_Mix_CyclEaze™_Repro_Cycle_Support__8_oz.html


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Are you sure your not missing her heats? Maybe she is not as vocal and obvious about it. I’m seeing a little dried gunk on her tail and above her udder such is common when they come into heat unless she has loose stools. 
Are you holding her away from the buck and just waiting for her to come into heat? She doesn’t look odd to me at all back there. 
This doe is over a year old, that’s pretty old to simple not be matured yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.


----------



## Hasankhurshid29 (May 21, 2020)

mariella said:


> Can you put her with a male? Sometimes they just need more time to mature but putting her with a male might help?


I don't have buck here. I have to go to a farm to get them bred like I did with the other one when I notice that was her 2nd heat


----------



## Hasankhurshid29 (May 21, 2020)

Jessica84 said:


> Are you sure your not missing her heats? Maybe she is not as vocal and obvious about it. I'm seeing a little dried gunk on her tail and above her udder such is common when they come into heat unless she has loose stools.
> Are you holding her away from the buck and just waiting for her to come into heat? She doesn't look odd to me at all back there.
> This doe is over a year old, that's pretty old to simple not be matured yet.


I don't have buck here and I am a beginner to goat caring so I only know the signs of heat through this forum and google search. My other goat bleats too much so it is easy to recongise her heat. But I didn't see this one acting like that. 
Yes one thing some days she becomes a little aggressive not want me to touch her but again it is not consistent


----------



## Hasankhurshid29 (May 21, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> Goats are individuals. They mature at different rates. If she is deficient in minerals or has a heavy worm load, that can affect them too.


I don't know about deficiency of minerals. I feed her whole grain wheat and _jantar_ (readily available here).
Also she was dewormed too.


----------



## Hasankhurshid29 (May 21, 2020)

One more thing is that I have wether for one week and she was together with them but nothing happens (no visible interest shown). Whereas the other doe was sometimes smelling the wethers male parts.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Very pretty goats! She may be more shy about showing that she is in heat. Can you take a cloth and rub it all over the buck? Get his smell on the cloth then seal it in a jar. Open it and let your doe smell it. If she wags her tail or acts in heat, then you know it's time to take her to the buck.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The teats of the smaller doe in the second photographs are quite normal for a doe that has never been bred. I would say the teats of the doe in the first photo are fairly abnormal and enlarged or swollen for some reason. 

I would assume the smaller doe is normal, just with quieter heats. Try to make notes of dates where her behavior is just slightly different and eventually you should see a clear 21 day pattern and be able to bring her for breeding at the right point.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think she is just having silent beats. 
So can you talk to the owner of the buck about leaving her over there for a month? If not can you get your hands on CIDRS and PG600? They are hormones that you can time when she goes into heat. Not down to the minute or anything but enough you can narrow it down more and hopefully the buck owner will work with you on getting her bred. 
I bet you she is coming into heat though. My pen of doelings I have one screamer that I know the minute she comes into heat. Another that just flags a lot and the other 8 if it wasn’t for the gunk on their tails I would say they are not cycling at all.


----------



## Hasankhurshid29 (May 21, 2020)

SalteyLove said:


> Try to make notes of dates where her behavior is just slightly different and eventually you should see a clear 21 day pattern and be able to bring her for breeding at the right point.


Some days she become pretty agressive not allowing me to touch her. Maybe that are the days of her heat. Will keep record of those days and hopefully will found the pattern.


----------



## Hasankhurshid29 (May 21, 2020)

Jessica84 said:


> I think she is just having silent beats.
> So can you talk to the owner of the buck about leaving her over there for a month? If not can you get your hands on CIDRS and PG600?


 The buck owner don't want me to leave my does in his farm for a day only so month is out of question. Secondly I am pretty convince that she is experiencing silent heats. Also in our country I don't think hormones will be available and if they are, they will be pretty expensive.


----------



## Hasankhurshid29 (May 21, 2020)

Today she is acting up. Continuously bleating and don't let me touch her tail. But no discharge yet.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

She may not necessarily have discharge. Could you get a buck rag?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may be in heat.


----------



## Hasankhurshid29 (May 21, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> She may be in heat.


Now almost 20 days passed from the last time it looks like she was in heat. Today she is not letting me touch her not even around her neck. Whenever I try to touch her at the back she tries to hit me. Her poop is sticking down from the tail. But no standing heat or bleating like my other doe. Also I couldn't see any discharge.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like a heat cycle to me.

If she is around a buck, I bet she will show more signs and stand for a buck.


----------



## Hasankhurshid29 (May 21, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> Sounds like a heat cycle to me.
> 
> If she is around a buck, I bet she will show more signs and stand for a buck.


I think I identified they cycle wrong. Because tomorrow she was acting aggressively, jumping around. And today she has thick mucus discharge from back but it has a light yellow colour tinge. I want to know how much time the heat cycle will last after she had discharge?


----------



## Hasankhurshid29 (May 21, 2020)

Here is the pic


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could of been a false heat prior.
Not sure. 

That may be it with the discharge and acting that way.


----------



## Hasankhurshid29 (May 21, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> Could of been a false heat prior.
> Not sure.
> 
> That may be it with the discharge and acting that way.


 Today again she has discharge and tail wagging.
How come she came in heat again so quickly?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They can have a heat 5 days after the first one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, it may be a 5 day heat. 
She may need to be regulated with a vets help.


----------

